# Neuer Partner für den Top - Shop



## Anglerboard-Team (14. November 2002)

Nicht umsonst heißt es: Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!!

Deswegen hat Anglerboard.de mit dem Angelcentrum Potsdam einen starken Partner gefunden, der ab sofort den Top - Shop verwalten wird.

Anglerboard.de kann Internet

Angelcentrum Potsdam kann Angelgeräte verkaufen

So kann jetzt jeder das machen, auf was er sich am besten versteht.

Die Vorteile: Produkte aus dem Shop sind schneller lieferbar, wir können damit auch eine größere Palette an Produkten bieten und in Zusammenarbeit mit den Lieferanten gibt es immer wieder Aktionen.
Sollte es in den ersten Tagen nach der Umstellung noch zu
kleineren Problemen kommen, bitten wir dafür um Nachsicht.

Viel Spaß im &quot;neuen Top - Shop&quot;!!!!


----------

